# Strange Giraffe Pattern Appeared on Coat, Help!! (pictures)



## Jennerbear (Dec 28, 2011)

Since my horsie budget this month goes to feet, floating and vaccines - was really hoping someone here could shed some light on this. This strange giraffe pattern appears only on one side of my 25 year old Arab mare. Otherwise in perfect health - no other symptoms presenting. No change in food, feet are great, weight perfect (if not a little chubby - easy keeper!). Fed Elk grove stable mix and grass hay. This started appearing very subtly 3 weeks ago, but now has gotten more dramatic if you will. The lighter color hair is slightly different texture but not thin. This is presenting only on one side, and she doesn't stand in one place all day. Called my girlfriend in CA (I'm in NV) that is very knowledgeable, and she has a horse that started this about 6 weeks ago. Same thing! Her palomino is 12, grass fed. No other symptoms. She runs a NFP Horse Camp/Farm and all her people have never seen this, either. First picture is my mare, second is hers.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Interesting - I'd have to go with some form of healthy dappling but await to see what other members have to say on the subject.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Wow no idea but it looks pretty cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

there was a thread on here awhile ago with another members horses that had the same patterning on the horses coats.

if you look up lacing on this page:
Rare Horse Colors & Markings | The Equinest

i think thats what they all agreed on but im kinda sketchy on the details and dont really remember


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Is the pattern on your girlfriends horse only on one side as well? How strange that 2 horses, states apart but related by relationship of owners would get this. I hear the twilight Zone music right now. ha ha


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Hmmm is says fungal infection or possibly a blood disorder. Interesting...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's really interesting, haven't seen anything like that before. Curious to see what our color gurus have to say!


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks this is lacing?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is really really cool, I have no idea what it is, but I like it


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> Am I the only one who thinks this is lacing?


haha i already put up a link to show what lacing looks like lol

i agree with you that i think it looks like lacing...but im waiting for all the color geniuses to judge first


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've never heard of lacing being on the side of the horse like that. I've only seen pictures of it along the topline.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Perhaps dapples due to winter coat coming in? It IS that time of year. 

My Mustang has some weird dapply coat things going on too, but they don't look like that. More like a horse that is starting to shed, except with him I think it's the winter hair coming in.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

> Is the pattern on your girlfriends horse only on one side as well? How strange that 2 horses, states apart but related by relationship of owners would get this. I hear the twilight Zone music right now. Ha ha


<-- This! Na na na na, Na na na na...

OP, that coincidence is alarming. I have never seen a horse develop an issue like this and I have no idea what could cause it so I'm no help there, but I hope you can figure out what's wrong and that nothing bad comes about from this unusual occurrence.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I have seen this before, especially in palominos but never just on one side. In the ones I've seen it was, as others have said, healthy dappling associated with a seasonal coat change. Would be very interested to hear if both are just one sided. If so, is there a sidedness to sweating as well? So weird !


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I showed my vet the pictures & he has no idea what that is.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

tealamutt said:


> I have seen this before, especially in palominos but never just on one side. In the ones I've seen it was, as others have said, healthy dappling associated with a seasonal coat change. Would be very interested to hear if both are just one sided. If so, is there a sidedness to sweating as well? So weird !


my pali sure as heck doesnt dapple like this.

this is like reverse dappling haha


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think lacing. I would either think really loud reverse dappling or some kind of skin infection/fungus. It's just extremely bizarre that it would happen exactly the same at the same time to two different horses belonging to friends, but the horses are unrelated and nowhere near each other. Very interesting.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Whatever it is can we make a stud that is homozygous for it so I can mass produce rideable giraffes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jennerbear (Dec 28, 2011)

Both horses are presenting only on one side. I got my mare from my girlfriend's ranch a year ago. So yes there is possible cross contamination. Still twilight zone, but not AS twilight zone. Very strange - her vet didn't know what to make of it either. It looks really cool unless you've seen any movies that have zombie diseases or anything. Then it's creepy.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

That looks cool, you should write down the date it happened, season, diet, age, address of agistment of your horse incase it goes away or comes back or incase its some thing bad and you need information on it, or incase there is a way to make horses have giraffe markings write it alll down like a scientist.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I see fungus there. Lacing would start at the hips and be across the topline.

As for why it is only on one side. This is where the crazy theories can come out. Is your horse boarded with stalls, or turned out 24/7? Where is she fed?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

That is absolutely incredible. No clue what it was, but I have seen a Murray Grey cow with a similar marking. Hers were dapples that showed up when she was , and it almost looked like a sort of tortoise shell pattern - as in hexagon-like shapes.

I just did a little research and found someone who said that it is a rare genetic thing that usually appears later in life... But like, 3-4 years old later in life. That doesn't really apply to your or your friends horse.

I hope you can find out what it is. If it's a genetic thing that can be bred, I will be one of the first in line to buy a giraffe horse!


----------



## Jennerbear (Dec 28, 2011)

She is turned out 24/7, but can go in the stall if she wants. She is fed in whichever place she chooses out of 3... two stalls or the arena feeder. I let her pick - she earned it. Funny she changes where she wants to eat every day - just stands in front of whichever feeder strikes her fancy lol. Funny horsie. Anyway, it is starting to go away on her rump as her winter coat is starting to come in. When I got her, her winter coat was already in place. My girlfriend (her previous owner) hadn't seen it before on her though. So strange. I have a vet checking on it - but will likely say, "No clue" just like her vet and the other one mentioned here. Also wrote to some coat marking specialists back east to see what they think. Yeah if this marking could be bred, that would be amazing. But I'd want it on both sides


----------



## KatRocks (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow. That's amazing. Does the skin present any issues where the markings are? Is it on the same side as ur friends horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatRocks (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh, I would also document as much as possible and send the info off to different equine hospitals, equine vet schools and regular equine studies schools. They may be interested enough to come and do testing as well as evaluations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I showed those pictures to my vet & this is what he said.
"Look up "vitilago" or " leukotrichia". You may see something like this pattern with those skin conditions."


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking at the photo I am thinking NOT cool. In fact, what I see are different lengths of hair and the short hair between the spots looks shiny and the spot areas look long and like they need to shed.

Since another horse that used to stable with this horse also shows the pattern, I will guess that it is a fungus. It could be a form of rain rot fungus or something else. It may even be a fungus that find the horse a "dead end" host. If it returns I would talk to my vet about a skin scraping from the patches.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

the closest thing i could find for it is this pic here....









so if it turns out to NOT be fungus this is the only thig i could find that looks remotely similar...which is reverse dappling 

theres a litle bit more about it at the bottom of this page:
http://www.brindlehorses.com/jbatteate/dapple/dapple.htm

but i cant find anything else similar


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm inclined to think skin fungus as well, especially on your horse, where it almost looks like a chemical blistering (acid rain?? reaction to the skin vs. fly product vs. standing with that side in the sun??) Wonder if the Vet doing a skin scraping and looking under microscope could help. WEIRD!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If it were dappling, it would likely be on both sides of the horse. By being only on one side, it seems more likely to be a local problem from irritation, infection, or fungus.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I know one thing and its not vitilago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jennerbear (Dec 28, 2011)

A fungus that presents on one side seems illogical. Her winter fuzz is starting to come in more on her rump and the effect is dissipating. SO strange. Will treat with a topical antifungal (probably Vetricin) and see if it helps anything. Friend has 12 horses and only one with this (they're turned out in 4's) - I would think her pasture mates would present with this if it were a fungus/parasite/etc. I contacted UC Davis Equine program and am waiting to hear back. Will keep everyone posted. It very much looks like dappling - but it's that "one side" thing that makes all theories seem off. I even thought about sun if she stood in a shade tree - but no shade tree here. Thank you all for all of this input!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The thing with fungus is that the horse becomes a living, walking ecosystem. So if she spends time with one side facing north more than the other side, that will cause enough difference in "climate" on her skin, making one side more attractive and livable for fungi than the other.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

If fungus makes my horse look like this as its only side effect, I say bring it on! Lol.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Awesome! Wish my horse's dapples were that promenent! Did you supp extra copper or such which has brought them out so much?


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Copper works? Lol i hear cayenne works for palis...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Yes, copper, along with other well balanced nutrition & omega 3s. BUT incase anyone's thinking of dosing their horse with copper for the purpose, while many horses do suffer from deficiency of the mineral, it is a heavy metal & toxic in overdose, so only supp as part of a balanced diet. I *think*(don't quote me) cayenne pepper & the likes is safe to supp.


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

*check out this link*



Jennerbear said:


> Since my horsie budget this month goes to feet, floating and vaccines - was really hoping someone here could shed some light on this. This strange giraffe pattern appears only on one side of my 25 year old Arab mare. Otherwise in perfect health - no other symptoms presenting. No change in food, feet are great, weight perfect (if not a little chubby - easy keeper!). Fed Elk grove stable mix and grass hay. This started appearing very subtly 3 weeks ago, but now has gotten more dramatic if you will. The lighter color hair is slightly different texture but not thin. This is presenting only on one side, and she doesn't stand in one place all day. Called my girlfriend in CA (I'm in NV) that is very knowledgeable, and she has a horse that started this about 6 weeks ago. Same thing! Her palomino is 12, grass fed. No other symptoms. She runs a NFP Horse Camp/Farm and all her people have never seen this, either. First picture is my mare, second is hers.


here is some interesting information:

http://www.brindlehorses.com/jbatteate/dapple/dapple.htm


----------



## old97fan (Sep 14, 2012)

maybe an allergic reaction to something that is used around stables? If something was blowing in the wind (pesticide or something else, even over chlorinated water) it could just be a skin reaction.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

I didn't read the thread before posting last time. I'm quite surprised that people think it's a problem. On the black at least, looks definitely like an unusual dappling. If it's a skin prob, I'm with Ponies, so does anyone know any way of ensuring your horse contracts it??


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

I've seen this once before, but it was on both sides of the horse and the horse had white spots kind of mixed in as well (horse was bay). I do have pictures but they're on my old phone and I don't know how to download them... as far as I know the horse was healthy, or at least not presenting any other symptoms, and is still healthy today. I'm not sure if she still looks like that, though.

Edit: just looked at the pictures again. The white spots are only on her neck, the dapplling is on the rest of her body. Along her top line it appears to be white like lacing and just lighter brown below that. It sure is beautiful, though!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

So cool! Hope it's not bad..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, never seen a brindle horse until these threads came up - awesome! I want one! Well, if I can't have a zorse!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Jennerbear, what's the current status of the horses? Any change?

To all those that posted that this is dappling, I disagree. 1. the hair is not the same texture in the light and dark areas and 2. it's only on one side. Dappling is only a change of colour not hair and I've never heard of it being on one side only.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

google lacing on horses photo's. its identical....


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, but even though the pattern looks right, the texture doesn't.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

That is so strange and extremely interesting. I would call the state extension office to see if they can help or know which state office can help. If two horses exhibit this independently they _should_ want to know about it, take scrapings, or something. In the pic it does not look as if it appear on the neck or legs. So, any similar contact between the two horses w dirt, dust, fly sheets, bedding, plants, or products...maybe "over the fence" weed consumption?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Weren't these two horses together at some point? If they stood close to each other, it could have passed from one to the other - that's why it's on opposite sides of the horses maybe? Because if they're standing next to each other side by side those are the sides that would touch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I would love to know the outcome of this, also. Very interesting! My vet is baffled aswell and would like to know.. :wink:

Edit: My vet thought that it might be 'contact allergy' (sorry, that's the direct translation from estonian to english, might actually have some other name..) that means, that that side where the markings are, has been in contact with some chemical? Causing the markings on only one side - that would also account for why it's dissapearing when the winter coat is coming in, as it isn't exposed to the chemical any longer and is becoming normal again.
Still, why would there be two horses, from different places, exposed to the same chemical in such a similar time, that I don't know.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Somewhere I have seen those markings before on a horse. It was not an infection/virus but it also on both sides of the horse. 

Has your horse been trotting about in the fields of Africa? Kidding.

They look cool and hope you find no problems.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

It still looks like dappling to me. I did a quick search on Google for "reverse dapples" and found these. If it was a disease, why would it be a beautiful dapple pattern? 

Reverse dappling progression « The Equine Tapestry

Reverse dapple roaning « The Equine Tapestry

Body clipping « The Equine Tapestry

Lots of coat markings have texture to them. Dapples, appaloosa patterns and pinto patterns frequently have texture. I know because I owned a Paint and you would swear the hair of the colored patches were a different length than his white markings. I don't have any spectacularly dappled horses myself, but when dapples do pop up they look textured. So I don't know, I still think it's a seasonal coat change.

Here are some regular dapple grays. Doesn't the pattern look similar?

http://www.animalpicturesarchive.com/ArchOLD-1/1098321282.jpg

Braymere Custom Saddlery: That grey Percheron...


----------

